# Adam Morgan on WSFA Montgomery



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hey guys,

If you didn't see my video earlier, I went skydiving a few months ago and solved a cube during freefall. Well, the major news station in Alabama (WSFA-Montgomery) got a hold of it and decided to call me to do a story. So, they came to my house a week or two ago and interviewed me and had me do a few solves. Here's the interview. Enjoy!

P.S. My solve had so many pauses in the video. It's pathetic....oh well. Lockup on the H-perm as well...I'm getting picky 

http://www.wsfa.com/global/Category.asp?C=151146&clipId=&topVideoCatNo=93080&topVideoCatNoB=97608&topVideoCatNoC=153813&topVideoCatNoD=92106&topVideoCatNoE=95084&autoStart=true&topVideoCatNo=default&clipId=3837871


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 6, 2009)

This was definitely one of the best cube stories/interviews I've seen. Nice job!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 6, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> This was definitely one of the best cube stories/interviews I've seen. Nice job!



Thank you! I was really worried that the video, editing, interviewing, and other things would be great but my answers would be bad. I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah, a really nice TV spot. Local TV seems to do better than more major stuff. The one thing that I caught in your answers was that you said Fridrich was the most efficient way


----------



## Kian (Jun 6, 2009)

That was an excellent story. I'm hope your enjoying your newfound fame, Adam!


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 6, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> yeah, a really nice TV spot. Local TV seems to do better than more major stuff. The one thing that I caught in your answers was that you said Fridrich was the most efficient way



 Whoops lol!

@Kian: Thanks man!


----------



## person917 (Jun 6, 2009)

Congrats on the story/interview.
"..from the baby cube to the big daddy cube" lol


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 6, 2009)

Awesome story! Better story than when I went on local news 

My goal is to do a cube fall one day.


----------



## qazefth (Jun 6, 2009)

nice adam, like the interview.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 6, 2009)

Hadley4000 said:


> Awesome story! Better story than when I went on local news
> 
> My goal is to do a cube fall one day.



Do it man! It's so much fun.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 6, 2009)

Very cool story, I liked it a lot! I thought the interview was well done!

Chris


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anybody know if there is a way to download the video directly from that site? 

I have a few addons that I use to download YouTube videos, but they aren't working on the news site.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 7, 2009)

person917 said:


> Congrats on the story/interview.
> "..from the baby cube to the big daddy cube" lol



What I thought too. Lol.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 8, 2009)

ajmorgan25 said:


> Does anybody know if there is a way to download the video directly from that site?
> 
> I have a few addons that I use to download YouTube videos, but they aren't working on the news site.



You could email them and ask for a copy.


----------



## coolmission (Jun 8, 2009)

NVM, link wouldn't work.

Btw, nice interview!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 8, 2009)

Tamper Data!

http://flash.video.worldnow.com/wsfa/wsfa_20090605204145060_high.flv?


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> Tamper Data!
> 
> http://flash.video.worldnow.com/wsfa/wsfa_20090605204145060_high.flv?



I love you Lucas Garron.


----------

